# BOGO Test Infusion, Pump Juice Extreme, and other PWO's on sale this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 28, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Thursday Sale!!!*

*BOGO Test Infusion...$60 SAVINGS and lots of Preworkouts on sale this week including Pump Juice Extreme for $29.99 SHIPPED, so just going to leave it simple for you all this week and let the sale speak for itself!!!

Check it out below and also browse the store site for NEW Products we have now...I can sit here and type all day, but would rather you just go shop and save some cash!!!

*


















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Jul 29, 2016)

*You know i love the bogo's! cant beat buy one get one free on one of the best test boosters on the market....test infusion.I'm also dying to try the new cinnamon bun protein iso. i'll be putting in my own order this week*


----------



## Tbjeff (Jul 30, 2016)

cane87 said:


> *You know i love the bogo's! cant beat buy one get one free on one of the best test boosters on the market....test infusion.I'm also dying to try the new cinnamon bun protein iso. i'll be putting in my own order this week*



Nice, the $ on pump juice dropped a bit


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 2, 2016)

*Nope it doesn't matter...just grab one you like and KILL IT!!! Yes this is a Tuesday Bump...but the preworkout I use is Pump Juice, with some added goodies for morning leg day like today!!! Lot's of great deals, don't miss out as tomorrow is the last day for this weeks sale!!!*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Aug 3, 2016)

Last call!

*Premium Powders Test Infusion*

This one is worth every penny at the normal price, so it goes without saying that this is a must-grab at the discount. I?ve done a couple PCT?s with Test Infusion since its release and one without it and the one without it sucked in comparison. You?re getting the different form of DAA, trib, tongkat ali, and bulbine. In addition, you also have some solid support supps added in. Theoretically it could be a nice addition to on-cycle libido support, as well, but my favorite use is in PCT. I always run TUDCA and other supports on cycle, but this allows me to get 4 weeks worth of additional supports for cleansing without necessarily having to spend the money on those other supports during PCT. All I can say is I?ve used it, it works and I love it.

*Human Evolution Dragon Override:*

This is not one I?ve had a chance to use yet since we brought Human Evolution into the MR store. I?ve heard really good things about the AMP Citrate version. This one does not have the AMP Citrate, but it?s not a bad profile. It?s a prop. blend, which I hate lol, but in your matrix just over 5g, you?re getting: creatine, beta alanine, AAKG, agmatine, caffeine, NMT, choline, hordenine, yohimbine, synephrine, and higenamine. Again, it?s hard to say without knowing specific amounts/doses, but I do like the profile (the one exception being AAKG which I hate and am surprised to see still hanging around in formulas). Anyway, it should do okay on pump with the agmatine and should be on point with focus and energy with the rest of that matrix (and solid with endurance with the beta alanine). Not a bad looking formula and if the flavoring is good, that cherry lemonade should be pretty tasty. Nice time to grab it now when it?s under $30 shipped to your door to test it out!

*DMAA Bundle (Hi-Tech Jack'd Up and HydroxyElite):*

If you love(d) 1,3 dmaa then this product is for you. It?s pretty much an upgrade of the original Jack3d formula with 45 scoops of a 4+ gram prop. blend of AAKG, 3 forms of creatine, beta alanine, caffeine, 1,3 dmaa, agmatine, and schisandra. I wouldn?t call it a clone namely for 2 additions ? creatine nitrate (great for pumps) and agmatine (also great for pumps). To be honest, I?m not sure why the AAKG is still in it; I?m not a fan, but the additions should make it much better. It?s got a nice flavor selection with grape, watermelon, pineapple, and pounding punch.

Just like the aforementioned is an OG Jack3d clone, this is a clone of the highly popular OEP. You?re getting 100mg caffeine, some garcinia cambogia, rauwolscine, bacopa, and 1,3 DMAA. If you?re looking for a good appetite suppressant and energy in one pill, this one should suit you quite well. There?s a reason it was cloned.

*Muscle Research Pump Juice Extreme:*

I'm not sure, but I don't think we've ever had a sale on Pump Juice before. If we have, it's certainly not a common occurrence -- and for good reason. PJE regularly sells for a very competitive price and it's an awesome product. In PJX, you're getting 30 full servings of a pre-workout with incredible focus, energy, and pumps. No need for multiple scoops or anything like that. One scoop will get you plenty of beta alanine, betaine, agmatine, citrulline, caffeine, and citicholine, along with others. Feel free to browse around on the forum (or any other forum) and you'll see quite a bit of solid feedback from anyone who has tried it.
*
GenX Labs I Want More Energy:*

I'll be honest, I'm not a huge fan of this one on paper, hence why I've yet to try it. But if you're solely looking for a powdered energy blend with 45 servings, now is the time to try it. You've got a 633mg matrix with caffeine, L-theanine, theobromine, dicaffeine malate, hordenine, and N-methyltyramine. Too many other things I like better; not a knock on this, but I'd opt for the Pump Juice over this. But again, if you're just looking for a pick-me-up or a powder to have on long drives, this is probably worth a try.


----------



## cane87 (Aug 3, 2016)

Last day guys to dig in on that test infusion bogo! tomorrow we will be moving on to a new sale, like we do every thursday.


----------

